# Cast Pro Series GEN 2 rods



## Tommy

All,

The Cast Pro Series GEN 2 rods and blanks are here!! Lighter, faster, longer casting is the theme!!! Find me on the beaches of Hatteras or check out my website for more info. Carolinacastpro.com


----------



## Benji

On the website it says the factory rods are dual rung, either spinning or casting. Is the stripper guide a 30L or a regular 30 and which way does the reel seat face

FUJI K guides starting with a 25mm stripper.


----------



## dsurf

Tommy, excited about these...need more specs please"
Weight of 8-12 blank only?
Diameter of blank at approx reel seat position...22mm as Gen 1?
Distance from butt tip to center of reel seat on factory built rods.
Type of guides and ring and frame materials).
Number of guides.
Are all gen 2s 50/50?
Thanks,


----------



## Joe H

Tommy, finally got to test out the 12' 8" 4-8 this afternoon. Wow! It really likes 6oz in a tennis ball. Was hitting 100 yds easy. Light as a feather and a serious backbone! Gen 2 is a great combo.


----------



## dsurf

Disappointed we not gotten responses from Tommy here....anyone know if he's OK?


----------



## Joe H

I'd bet he is at Hatteras wetting a line.


----------



## Benji

Joe H said:


> I'd bet he is at Hatteras wetting a line.


 He is... Had the pleasure to meet him on the beach Saturday as he was leaving. Got to check out the new rods. The 8 to 12 he was using with a akios reel was the lightest heaver I think I've ever held. The new rods are impressive, I'm definitely going to be adding some to my arsenal.


----------



## Furball

Benji said:


> He is... Had the pleasure to meet him on the beach Saturday as he was leaving. Got to check out the new rods. The 8 to 12 he was using with a akios reel was the lightest heaver I think I've ever held. The new rods are impressive, I'm definitely going to be adding some to my arsenal.


Tommy is on Hatteras and is probably really busy with fishing, tournament judging, and selling CCP products. I am sure he will respond to this thread once he as some breathing room.


----------



## dsurf

Furball said:


> Tommy is on Hatteras and is probably really busy with fishing, tournament judging, and selling CCP products. I am sure he will respond to this thread once he as some breathing room.


Know Tommy has returned from Hatteras and has responded to other posts .......yet no response to questions above....??


----------



## Tommy

dsurf

I was indeed on Hatteras Island for 4 weeks. I didn't check P&S during my trip, just an oversight. I was alerted to another thread so I did reply to it when I returned. If you don't get a prompt forum reply from me, I'm easy to reach through text, email, FB or the old standby phone!! 

8-12 specs;

blank weight - 19 oz
butt diameter 22mm parallel.
Factory rod reel seat placement 32.5 " from butt cap to center of seat.
Guides FUJI K guides with Alconite ring
All are 50/50 with the exception of the 12'8" 4-8 which has a tip 4" shorter than butt.

Tommy


----------



## dsurf

Thanks Tommy


----------

